# Furan 2 and metrodozinal with plecos/snails



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Does anybody know if Furan 2 is safe to use in a tank with snails and clown plecos? I am finding contradicting info online. 

also does anyone know if metrodozinal is safe for them?

I know copper is deadly to snails as is AQ salt. 

Some of the snails I cant find in the tank and I never see the clown plecos so I would perfer to just treat the whole tank with the Furan 2 if I can .


----------



## butterbean (Feb 10, 2007)

What are you treating them for?


----------

